
Foxconn deal may cost Wisconsin $230,700 per new worker - aaronbrethorst
http://www.startribune.com/foxconn-deal-may-cost-wisconsin-230-700-per-new-worker/437045623/
======
pbarnes_1
These things are always just PR exercises. Someone always pays in the end.

The question that should be asked is: Why would Sharp want to build TVs (which
are sold at between a very small profit to a loss _already_ while being built
in China) in the US? And why would Foxconn want to spend $10bn doing this for
them?

The entire thing is non-sense.

